# MOL Bulker Bright Century Collides and Sinks off Shangdong Peninsula, China



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More details can be found here...

http://maritime-executive.com/press...collides-and-sinks-shangdong-peninsula-china/


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I got MOL's report, which sadly I'm not at liberty to post here, but very fortunately there was no loss of life, as she sank in 20 minutes - quite slowly for an ore laden bulker - bulkheads must have held up well.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for that Andrew. Happy there was no life.


----------

